# John Daly



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Started out good first day but hes struggling now.
Gotta feel for the not-so-big-anymore guy.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Has he won anything lately?:dunno:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, that would depend on your definition of lately.:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> Well, that would depend on your definition of lately.:cheeky4:


Last two years


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

he has been struggling I think he did alright in a few of the asian comps he was in but thats just from memory.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Last two years


Pffft. You'd have stretch that out to last 8 years. LOL. Last time he won was 04. I still like the fat drunk f*** though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> Pffft. You'd have stretch that out to last 8 years. LOL. Last time he won was 04. I still like the fat drunk f*** though.


"f***" isn't that one of his down falls with the money he won in his experimenting days


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope he rekindles some of his skills. Yes he was oh so long but what a lovely touch around the green. As for his other er skills, none of us are perfect and I wish him well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*My Apologies*



Big Hobbit said:


> I hope he rekindles some of his skills. Yes he was oh so long but what a lovely touch around the green. As for his other er skills, none of us are perfect and I wish him well.


Brian: You are absolutely right no one is perfect, I just displayed my imperfection and as rude as I was I don't wish him ill. I'd like to see both he and woods get back their game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes but the difference between woods and Daly about their off course fun is that Daly didnt try and hide it! I like him too its good to see some colorful people on tour.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Brian: You are absolutely right no one is perfect, I just displayed my imperfection and as rude as I was I don't wish him ill. I'd like to see both he and woods get back their game.


Bob, I didn't think you were rude at all. You just called it as you saw it. Give me a straight, honest talker any day of the week.


----------

